# I'm back here again :)



## CowgirlBaby

So I left here in late December/Early January, I don't really remember. Anyways, after an unfortunate loss here I am back here with other TTC lovelies waiting for my chance to be a mum ^_^

Anyways I'm CowgirlBaby or Sam, can call me either one. I'm 21, married. In a much better house now. Potentially going back to school in the fall since my culinary degree didn't work out because of my spine. Not sure about going back to school yet or not. If I do go back its for aesthetics. 

I'm a born and raised country girl with 4 horses and a miniature donkey. I plan to raise my children like that too, of course let them choose their own path, but if they want to be horse freaks like their mum. So be it lol.

Anyways I will be lurking around here some more as my husband and I get back into the mind frame of TTC.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome back! :)


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome back Sam <3


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back! Sorry for your loss <3 good luck TTC


----------

